# Thousand Sons



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello everybody, I thought I'd post a few pictures of my recently painted Thousand sons. It's not much, but I'm hoping to add some squads, armour and more soon!

This was my first attempt at power armour and armoured vehicles. I'm more used to painting Tyranids and of course, that's a very different situation. I kept it all rather dark, but that's because I prefer it that way. Seems to fit the scene better in my opinion. 
In general I'm pleased with the result, but I'll let you decide!

My Daemon Prince, Lord Apep:


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

My first squad of Thousand Son and Aspiring Champion:


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

My Vindicator tank:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

They are really nice, the prince looks awesome


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The blending on that sword is fantastic.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome, they look even better in person however! 

On to the next squad *cracks whip*


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Really nice work. The DP looks amazing from the armor, sword to the DP him self. Great job.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i have to admit, they look amazing, though ive never been the biggest fan of the blue, you pulled it off amazingly.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot! Really appreciate the nice comments! Keeps me motivated to keep painting these Tzeentch followers


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Some awesome work on here. Really like the paint job on the daemon prince, especially those horns !


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Very good work, and I must comment on the quality of the photos. Having clear photos makes it so much easier and nicer to look at the models and you've done a great job with them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled.

My only niggle is the yellow/green bone tips on the DP; whilst they are technically


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

very good work


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice looking DP man! The TSons themselves are very nice but the cloth bits look a little flat in comparision to the rest of the models. Other than that you have one fantastic looking army mate!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These look great. Brilliant even.

One critique. Based on the cleanliness of the troops the weathering on the vindicator seems out of place. Its decently done it just doesn't seem to fit with the everything else.

The subtle rippling in the blue of the daemon prince is especially nice.

cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, clean and neat, good contrast. In fact the only thing about the models I don't like is the helmet on the champ. The steel faceplate just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice, my good man.

i like how you diddnt use any trophy racks on the vindicator, makes it much more subtle in its chaosy


----------



## Thexpert (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish I had half the painting skill you have. 100% bang-up job.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just about to The Wraithlord would be having some new competition.  But really nice models dude. I really liked the DP and te TS. Have some + rep.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks again for the kind words!



The Wraithlord said:


> Very nice work, clean and neat, good contrast. In fact the only thing about the models I don't like is the helmet on the champ. The steel faceplate just doesn't look right to me.


I'm currently working on the second squad and I thought it might give the sorcerers some personality if I painted one with a steel faceplate and the other one with a golden one. I am curious which version I'll prefer, soon I'll find out :biggrin:




Kreuger said:


> One critique. Based on the cleanliness of the troops the weathering on the vindicator seems out of place. Its decently done it just doesn't seem to fit with the everything else.


That's another thing I was having a bit of difficulty with as well. I painted the squad first and then recently painted the tank (just finished it a couple of days ago!) and when I was trying out the weathering (first time I tried a tank), it did occur to me the rest of the army will look cleaner. 
I imagine the dozerblade will have some work and the tracks will get rather deep in possible mud, but the marines are probably less violent with the landscape. They're slow anyway, I don't see them running through mud. 
I don't know, maybe one day I'll change it, but for now I prefer focusing on other squads or armour. So much work, so little time :biggrin:


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

These models are fab, the blues on the DP are, like has been said, fantastic. Normally, when I see blue I think smurf, not this time. 
The models are simply put, fantastic! + rep


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

They all look great... well done!!

Will be following this thread with much interest for your future progression with this army!


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome work dude more pics ASAP plz


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

keep up the good work... ill be keeping an eye on your progress.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice work from what I can gather from the photos. Have some rep. What do your tyranids look like? PM me a link to some nice photos.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed seeing your well painted army...now I want to see some other units painted up with the same colors!!

Doc


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice work! liking the loincloth coulor, (i know thats a pretty strange thing to comment on but its really similar to my own TS. loving the prince and the painting on your sorcerer's sword is awesome! +rep


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

And here I am again with an update :biggrin:

Took me a while, but that's because for some reason I don't like painting Obliterators. I still have two more to do, but for now, I'm gonna focus on other much needed Chaos Space Marines models.

Anyway, here we go with some pictures. Hope you like them!

The second Vindicator Tank:


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

The second Aspiring Sorcerer:


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Two Obliterators:


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

And some group-pictures of all the current collected units together:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Your painting is absolutely beautiful, hands down- I got nothing I can hold against it. But I feel like you're also doing those skills a disservice by leaving a Chaos army completely vanilla and free of conversions. I'm not sure what your take is on conversions, but with painting abilities like that you could create something absolutely draw dropping with a few snips of the sprue here and there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work.

You have managed to make the Obliterator sculpt look good, rather than the blobby mess it actually is.

The transition on Sorcerer's force blade is superb; however, I find the impact lessened by it being blue as it is too similar to the rest of the palette.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Right, ive decided, i hate you ¬¬ 

No, thats not fair, im just jealous :/ Great looking models sir!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice work! I am a big fan of all of your models!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Great work mate.

Thousand Sons is one of my favourite CSM Legions. You have painted them perfectly.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok now that helmet looks so much better.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Look great except for the Silver on the thousand sons facemask.......I would change it to Gold since its more of an Egyptian\TS fluff color.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is some seriously spectacular work. I agree with the comment that you should try some conversions but the t-sons are meant to be automata and hence fairly similar. I am going to have to disagree with dave regarding the oblits though. Up until recently i did not mind them, but i think the models themselves have let you down in this case. The painting is fantastic and light years ahead of my ability but for the first time the oblits leave me cold. There is another project log around here somewhere where the oblits are modelled as terminator sorcerers. With a flame or a blast eminating from their hands. With your paintng skill that concept would be outstanding.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments, always nice to hear other opinions :grin:

The topic of conversions is a difficult one, I have almost no experience in that field. My reaction then is to stay away and to keep doing what I've been doing and that's of course to paint the models they way they are released. 
Maybe I will try it when I've painted enough to have nice games, a sort of experiment or something, but I'm afraid it will have to wait. So much still needs to get painted and I'm slow enough as it is :shok:

Next on the list is a squad of Chaos Space marines, they will also be painted in Tzeentch colors. I think I need them to support the rest of my army.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

After a little break, I'm back painting my Tzeentch followers!
Next on the list was a squad of Chaos Space Marines to add some troops and numbers:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Those guys look great man! Love the blue tone.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Still looking good. I like how you separated the two troop types with a different colour trim. It is how I did it as well and is just a super simple and effective way of saying 'yeah they are different but the same'.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet work man. I gotta say your blending and transitions on the swords and other areas is superb. I'm not keen on the colour of the blade, but, it is a nice looking blade. Too bad you're in Europe, my wolves would love to eat 'em up!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic looking Thousand Sons. All of the colours look really well painted. That's a great looking army you've got building up here. I also really like the Daemon Prince.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great comments!

I'm waiting for some Forgeworld stuff now. Then I can get started on Rhino nr 3 and when that's finished, I'll have a 1500 list! :grin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd love to see a Decimator Engine added to the ranks, especially with your painting and scheme.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutley brilliant work. It's stuff like this that gives me inspiration to paint more and try to get my skills to half of that standard!! Awesome looking Army you are building up there.


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

Red Corsairs said:


> I'd love to see a Decimator Engine added to the ranks, especially with your painting and scheme.


Had to look that engine up, didn't know what it was, but damn, looks sweet! 
I might have to get one some day :biggrin:

For now, I got the more standard stuff: rhino doors (also an extra armour kit), landraider doors and a Thousand Sons dreadnought with a couple of arms.
Can't wait to get started on those!
The Rhino will be the first of two that I'm going to give to my Thousand Sons squads. I already have two regular ones, one for my Chaos Space Marines squad and a future one for another squad or perhaps some Chosen. The new ones will both have the Extra Armour Kit and those Thousand Sons doors. It will add some atmosphere I think.

For now, while I'm waiting for my Rhino doors, I'm working on a third Obliterator to get a bigger squad :grin:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Mere cannonfodder, all of them!! :victory:


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

elmir said:


> Mere cannonfodder, all of them!! :victory:


Grey Knight scum! You'll never get us! 

*hides daemon prince*


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm glad I opened this thread up. Beautiful work. +rep.


----------

